# ABC Game =-)



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Let's start a game of ABC's, MP style.  

Say whatever you feel, whether it pertains to pot or not.  

I'll start with the letter A.


Adults

Ok, who wants B?


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

B is for Bubblegum all sticky and goey


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 27, 2006)

C is for Chronic


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 27, 2006)

D is for Dope


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

E is for enormous, the way I like my joints.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 27, 2006)

F is for the Fruits of my labour


----------



## pranicfever (Sep 27, 2006)

G is for Ganja


Mmmm.... weed


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

H is for HASHISH


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

I is for indica


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

J is for joint.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

K is for KIND buds


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

L is for LEGALIZE


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

M is for marijuana


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 27, 2006)

you must have liked kindergarten....


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

P is for POT


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

Q is for quality and quanity


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

R is for REEFER


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

S is for SATIVA


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

T is for TOPS


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

W is for WEED


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> G is for Ganja
> 
> 
> Mmmm.... weed


 
H is for hemp.

(Seattle420 is officially banned from my game for not remembering an important kindergarten lesson...waiting his turn.  And for skipping my favorite letter 'Y'.  Kindly ignore any of his turns )

Okay, who wants I?


----------



## rockydog (Sep 27, 2006)

B is for Beautiful Buds


----------



## rockydog (Sep 27, 2006)

I is for Indoor growing


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

T is for trichomes


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

J is for Jupitor, where I think a few of you might be from.  LOL.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 27, 2006)

Man that's just bad manners ... posting that many times in a row. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

Ruined a potentially interesting thread


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Man that's just bad maners ... posting that many times in a row. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Ruined a potentially interesting thread


 
Go see post # 30....

Carry on.  Letter's K.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 27, 2006)

K is for K2 ..... which I'm currently growing .. he ..he ..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

L is for LOVE!  I love you maaannnn!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 27, 2006)

M is for Marijuana Passion! YAY HE IS BANNED!!!! THANK GOD!! Time to actually enjoy posting again! Unless he just "screwed with his user title..."


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

*N is for nickel, which is all I have left.  *

Hehe, excited Aero???


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

O is for OH   like oh golly,  oh gosh,  oh ****  oh the vicked vitch of the vest is banned


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 27, 2006)

P is for plenty of marijauana in my smoking stash (something I need to start keeping. Darn droughts around here are killin me!). YES MOM, if it's real, I am excited!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

*Q is for Qubert.  A stupid video game I played stoned as a teenager, lol*


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 27, 2006)

R is for resin. Every time I touch my babies my hands are sticky with it for hours, and smelly!! I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

*S is for SmokinMom!  Hey, that's me!  *


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

T is fer time out - we should ALL take 1 at times    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and fer tia maria,  my best friend    woof


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 27, 2006)

U is for Uplifting high


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 28, 2006)

V is for very, very, very high--Aero's wife


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

i'll leave w fer some1 else and take X

X is for a ex-member that just would not fit into the marijuana community.

so he got X'ed  - thank you all, mods and admin from the victum


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

*W is for windy, my trees are really blowing out there.  *

Who wants Y?


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 28, 2006)

Y does this post have to end?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

who says it has to as  Z is for ZEIASTA  you now that ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ............... thingy you do after a bowl of indica.  now who wants A?

but it has to pertain to growing marijuana   hehehe


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 28, 2006)

A is for Activist (MJ Activist)


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 28, 2006)

B is for my BONG

which i freaking love

sidenote:  thanks the dear lord of Mods that i don't have to come here and see that banned creatures posts anymore


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

*C is for Cannibus *


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 28, 2006)

D is for *Dazed*



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *C is for Cannibus *


.....and Cannabis


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

I knew that looked funny when I typed it...lol.

*E is for excellent! *


----------



## rockydog (Sep 28, 2006)

F is for Fried, like I am now


----------



## LilKronic420 (Sep 28, 2006)

G and H
GROWING HUGE buds


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

Ohhh, good one lilKronic.  

*I is for "I" wish I was high...lol*


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 28, 2006)

J is for joint which i wll now pass to SmokingMom


----------



## pezcollectortx (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh how I love thee, let me count the ways......  


*A-Acapulco Gold

B-Bud

C-Chronic

D-Dank

E-Eiro-Style

F-Fatty

G-Green

H-Herb

I-Indian Boy

J-Jay

K-Kaff

L-Lit

M-Mary Jane

N-Nug

O-O

P-Pot

Q-Quarter

R-Reefer

S-Spliff

T-Tetrahydrocannabinol

U-Uncle Fester

V-Visine

W-Weed

X- X

Y-Yellow Taxi

Z-Zoned*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 29, 2006)

K is for hot *Knife*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

*L is for LdyLunatic, one of my fav members here at MP *


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

M is fer MOTHERPLANT   hehehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

*N is for nutes!  (hehe, I'm learning here after all.  )*


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 29, 2006)

O is for Over fertalization (which we hope doesn't happen TO often)!
It's also for Organic


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 30, 2006)

P is for Powerful chronic


----------



## Funky Cloud (Sep 30, 2006)

Q is for quality; as in quality of life or quality of bud, which can be, though not necessarily, closely related.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 30, 2006)

R is for Romulan


----------



## rockydog (Sep 30, 2006)

S is for Sensi Skunk which I will be ordering on monday


----------



## LilKronic420 (Sep 30, 2006)

T for TOTALLY BAKED


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 25, 2007)

U for Uber hard


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2007)

*V is for vaporizer!*


----------



## the_riz (Apr 25, 2007)

*W is for WEED! *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 25, 2007)

X is for xeriscape :yay:


----------



## Bubby (Apr 25, 2007)

Y is for Yield :ccc:


----------



## berserker (Apr 25, 2007)

z is for zip also known as a ounce.:headbang2:


----------

